# Not Perfect, but pretty close for me + Great Customer Service



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Interesting but at $2700 it is expensive


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

> Interesting but at $2700 it is expensive
> 
> - Redoak49


I bought the Oneida Supercell since it hung on the wall, had a small footprint (about the size of a built-in central vac for a house), and did double duty as a DC and shop vac. It was similarly priced. I looked at the Harvey, but floor space was an issue for me since I couldn't tuck it under anything.

My point - good DC systems are not cheap. However, as the Oneida rep asked: How much $$ have you spent on dust collectors that didn't work for you?

I'd be interested to see how the Harvey performs over the next couple of months. Maybe you can post a follow-up.


----------



## whope (Sep 15, 2011)

> Interesting but at $2700 it is expensive
> 
> - Redoak49


Indeed it is. Nobody likes spending money on equipment that doesn't directly produce something. Given that it is the most used machine in my shop, a good investment should be made.

Would the Jet have been sufficient with metal ducting? Perhaps. But that would have still left the metal trashcan chip collector in the loop that needed constant attention.

They occasionally reduce it to about $2200 if you're on their mailing list, which is about the same price as the V-3000 unit.

As everyone says: Buy once, cry once. Having this and the ductwork installed has made it nicer to work in the shop. No more dragging the plastic hose from machine to machine. It does shut off when the bag gets full, so I'm not constantly checking, or forgetting to check, the chip level.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks for the post *whope*... I have my dusty stuff covered and it's not by me grovelling to SWMBO… I have a swag of Dust Deputies, a few Marshalls and some Police Officers on my payroll to keep my workshop dust free.

Nevertheless, the more diversified stuff we know about, the better decisions we can make in the future. If *Henry* was worried about the costs, *Holden* would rule the market (ya gotta be an Aussie).
Interesting that often the first reaction to many products is the shekels… Hell, if I was intimidated, I'd never buy a Fe*$*tool… I love 'em and I'm not rich (sorry *Rich* (if you read this), but you're no duck either)...

Still, I gotta have a go at this "box"... where's the wheels?... if it don't move it *sucks*... and not in a complimentary way. The only thing that should not move in a workshop is the *fridge*... so one always knows where it is.


----------



## whope (Sep 15, 2011)

The unit has wheels and is easy to move. There are two adjustable feet on the motor end.



> Thanks for the post *whope*... I have my dusty stuff covered and it s not by me grovelling to SWMBO… I have a swag of Dust Deputies, a few Marshalls and some Police Officers on my payroll to keep my workshop dust free.
> 
> Still, I gotta have a go at this "box"... where s the wheels?... if it don t move it *sucks*... and not in a complimentary way. The only thing that should not move in a workshop is the *fridge*... so one always knows where it is.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Congrats *whope*,








you've landed a spam…


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

You comment that it is still pretty loud but in your video, it appears that you are speaking live at only a slight raised voice and not dubbing during the edit. There are not too many dust collectors where you could still be heard over the machine so that is a great improvement in my book.


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

I would like to hear how the filters hold up. I spoke with them a while back and, IF my memory is right, they told me they would have to be replaced every 6-12 months. Hope you can post a follow up down the road.


----------



## whope (Sep 15, 2011)

> I would like to hear how the filters hold up. I spoke with them a while back and, IF my memory is right, they told me they would have to be replaced every 6-12 months. Hope you can post a follow up down the road.


That would be pretty disappointing as they aren't cheap and would be a bit of a pain to replace. I will definitely follow-up if that is the case.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

The filters appear to be similar to the other canister filters out there. If it truly does do a better job of separating the large chips and fine dust than other separators it seems like the filter would last longer.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

With a collector that looks like that, who cares if it works. It's just dang purty.


----------



## Mike_D_S (May 3, 2012)

I've been thinking about one of these units for the form factor and relative noise level, but I found it curious that slowing the unit down improved the separation?

Is this just an issue with that particular combination of tools or will high speed always generate a higher level of chip carry through the separation section? Have you tried it on high speed with other tools?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## whope (Sep 15, 2011)

It can seem counterintuitive. Think of it like chugging a glass of water. There's going to be a maximum on how fast you can take it in. If it came from a firehose, then you'd be overwhelmed.

But at some point, if the speed is too low it won't collect chips out of the machine. I'm finding 5500 is a good speed for the planer. But if I went to something wider than 8", I might want to dial it back some more. Right now, I'm experimenting. At least that's an option on this unit. Overloading may be less of an issue with an upright unit. Someone who has one of those might be able to speak to it.

I wouldn't ask the G700 to take chips from a jointer and a planer at the same time. Maybe one of those and my TS would be fine (although I don't have enough 220 to do that right now).

I have run it on the top speed from the Hammer, but the chip load from that is much lower & finer.

The manual recommends the highest speed when performing a self-cleaning, but I've found that if you overloaded the machine during use, it will overload it during cleaning.



> I ve been thinking about one of these units for the form factor and relative noise level, but I found it curious that slowing the unit down improved the separation?
> 
> Is this just an issue with that particular combination of tools or will high speed always generate a higher level of chip carry through the separation section? Have you tried it on high speed with other tools?
> 
> ...


----------



## whope (Sep 15, 2011)

If you're thinking about getting a unit, get on their mailing list and visit the G700 webpage occasionally. I would occasionally get an offer on a price between $2100 & $2200, which is when I ordered it.


----------



## Mike_D_S (May 3, 2012)

Appreciate the review and information. I went back and spent some time looking at the unit again thinking about the way it works.

It makes some sense that higher airflow (i.e. higher speed) could entrain more chips into the second stage as the initial double cone separation has a low axial component, so you're essentially relying on inertia as the chips displace around the initial cone to overcome the pull of air back into the second stage. Then in the second stage you are getting the strong axial component as the air comes across the vanes and strong rotation is created.

Now that you've been using it, what is the fine dust collection like in the second bag? When running a table saw, etc are you getting a good catch on the fine "flour" dust in the second bag?

One more question is whether the primary intake has any kind of baffle on it to prevent ingestion of large scrap? I'm not worried about the primary fan, but it looks like a pain to take apart to retrieve a large piece of scrap too big to get through the centrifugal section.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

My assumption is that since gravity is constant (9.8m/s/s) and responsible for separating the deflected chips in the first section, if the flow is too strong (fast?) it will cause more and larger pieces to be swept into the second cyclone section before gravity can do its job in the first.

In the first picture of the OP, you can see that the intake has a grate to prevent extra large piece from making it to the impeller. My concern with that is that those grates can get clogged when used with a planer for example. They probably have a reason but I wonder why they didn't put the impeller after the separator?


----------



## Mike_D_S (May 3, 2012)

Missed the grate in the pic.

Interesting thought about the blower position relative to the separator section. From a ducting perspective the blower in front is probably the simplest. In the rear would mean a more complex ducting path I think.


----------



## whope (Sep 15, 2011)

This is from my second bag full:










There is some overflow of chips. I've been doing a lot of jointer/planer work and not so much TS. If anything shows up in later emptyings, I'll post it here.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

That looks pretty promising, Whope. How does the filter clean out look after that?


----------



## whope (Sep 15, 2011)

I'll post next time I empty the bags


----------



## Sark (May 31, 2017)

Just read the specs on the G700 to get an idea of what could justify the price…and very impressed with the technology. Couple of thoughts:

First, with my own dust collection system (4hp & 6" metal duct) the Achilles heel is the poor hood/shroud design. I think with 4HP and 6" metal duct, there is enough suction to suck up the dust, if only the dust could be captured at the machine. As it is, the chop-saw, table saw and sander throw out a lot of dust which no dust collection system is going to collect regardless of power.

My Unisaw TS has no overarm system to catch the dust as it flies from the sawblade. The Laguna bandsaw has one port and does an OK job of directing dust into the duct, but not a great job. The Jet 6×48 sander has a 4" port but has really stupid internal duct design allows a lot of fine dust to be thrown into the air, and a 20hp system wouldn't fix that. And the chop saw shroud still allows to much dust to zoom outwards especially when cutting wide pieces.

Second: Harvey (on their website) says that traditional cyclone systems only catch 60% of fine dust because gravity is the main force used to separate dust out. This is not true. Centrifugal force is used in all cyclones to separate the dust from the air. Oneida claims "over 99%" efficiency of separation. My experience with the SuperDust Deputy suggests that this is true, though I have not conducted any tests and wouldn't even know how to go about designing such a test.

From this I conclude that-at least for me-the only area to spend time and money in dust collection is to improve the transfer efficiency at the tool, not at the blower/separator stage.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I agree with Sark.that much more effort needs to be taken with the pickups.

Based upon what I have read from BobL on the Aussie forum, I am using more bell mouthed hoods which has helped.

The G700 is interesting with a unique form factor. I bought my DC a few years ago and had sticker shock at the current price. The price of ducting can also be very high. I used 6" PVC which is a more economical choice. The idea of spending more than $2000 as suggested in the review is out of my budget.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

SIDE NOTE #1: Your Jet Jet 6×48 is, probably, a lot like my Powermatic, since they are the same company's toys.

With the belt in the vertical position, I duct taped a flexible, thick plastic flap to the back, at the bottom. It helped divert dust trying to escape via that point.

When I'm doing any significant sanding, I add another hose (not impressed with the lower port collection) and it grabs a lot of what comes back around and gets tossed off the top, or what bounces off my zero clearance table at the bottom.


----------



## ChrisBarrett (Jul 4, 2015)

I ordered and promptly received a G700 about 2 months ago, missing most of the price discounts unfortunately - but it's form factor was the biggest draw for me, second was the noise. The previous DC I had was extremely loud, think like 105 dB. I had to wear both ear plugs and ear muffs while using it. The G700 at lowest speed (you now can change the speed at runtime, BTW - they changed their VFD controls) is about as loud as a box fan on medium. I haven't run it through the paces yet, as I'm just finishing up a project so doing mostly sanding.

So far, it was very expensive - but not that much more expensive that the 10 ft tall cyclone based DCs. So the fact that I can move this thing around, by myself, makes it worth the extra 500 bucks.


----------



## jrsevy (Apr 26, 2021)

I've had my G700 for about 8 months and the only thing I don't like about it is how it collects from my planer. I have a Jet JJP-12HH and I quickly discovered not to run the G700 at 75 because the shavings bypass the 1st bin and quickly overflows the second bin. The second bin does not have a high level alarm and then the filters get packed with saw dust. So I slowed down to 55 and some of the planer shavings simply expelled from the JJP-12HH. So I run it now at 60, which seems to work better but the second bin fills faster than the first bin. A lot of speed adjustments only to see how the dust collection works by opening the bin door to look. I'm using a 4" Rockler flex hose length at about 10' length.

I did modify the filter cleanout ports, using two 4" elbows to a 4" Y covered with a rubber cap. Much easier not to crawl on hands and knees when cleaning the filters and with one connection.

I'm moving in a year and my new shop will have a 6"main duct under slab from the G700 and reduce to 4" at my machines with gates.


----------



## whope (Sep 15, 2011)

I've been playing with the speed as well. I usually run about 50. It does fill up the second bag some, but it doesn't get a lot in the filters. As a general rule, I clean out the filters every 2-3 bags. I can't do the cleanout port mod as it already encroaches on a doorway.


----------

